# What I did with a water fountain on clearance



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I found a water fountain on clearance for 20 something dollars at lowes back in sept. I just wanted to post a pic of it for what I did to it on halloween.

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p257/DRoZ_photos/Zombieskullfountain.jpg

pay no attention to the duct tape on the back... I had it mounted from the bottom but I forgot to take any good pictures of it, so I brought it back out and made a temporary mount for it (duct tape, lol). Tell me what you guys think.

This is a top view of the fountain ive just found.

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p257/DRoZ_photos/ZombieFountain2.jpg


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks gruesome, DRoZ! And I mean that in an evil way! Wonder if the pump would still work with a thicker 'blood', adding some Karo syrup with the food coloring to make it more, um, viscous?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ewwww. That's gross!!!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't worry ghostie... This was a prop geared towards an adult halloween party... "No ToT's were harmed in making or viewing of this prop"


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Creepy, Good work! :jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

UGH!! SICK, i loved it. Good job.


----------

